
Coupa S-1 - petethomas
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1385867/000119312516705441/d144637ds1.htm
======
iblaine
10 year old company, raised $165M in 7 rounds and now wants $75M more from the
public. I'm guessing full ratchets are part of some of those private rounds
and the news will shock employees when the IPO.

------
helb
For those wondering WTF is a Coupa, like I was: "Coupa is a cloud-based spend
management software company located in San Mateo, California". Still wondering
why is this on HN front page though.

